
Managing generated files in GitHub - mfrw
https://medium.com/@clarkbw/managing-generated-files-in-github-1f1989c09dfd
======
clarkbw
There are a couple of other attributes that can be useful from Linguist.

The vendored can help maintain your language stats which show up on your repo
page and in GH/explore.

For rails you could add something like this so all the JS you've imported
isn't counted.

``` vendor/* linguist-vendored ```

\- author

